# The Novice



## cacjr (Apr 24, 2006)

Hello all.

Recently, I scanned the internet for credible bodybuilding and weight gaining forums that didn't solely focus on the steriods and this seems this forum is the only one.

Brief History: I'm a junior in high school. Played wide receiver this year...pretty fast and lean. Was told by coach to gain 20-30 pounds to get starting RB job (b/c we are great need of one) and maintain my "velocity
 (even though I think he meant speed). I've weight trained for 3 years but only to increase and maintain my strength, not to gain weight.

Now, as school comes to an end, I'm looking to start a training regimen to gain 20-30 pounds over the summer. I'd love any and all advice given to me on my routines and etc.

Maybe that was too much history, but whatever. Thanks for taking the time to read it.


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2006)

20-30 is a bit much for 3 months....10 is a reasonable goal, no need to put on fat for WR.


Welcome to IM


----------



## cacjr (Apr 24, 2006)

True, but I am determined to gain 20 pounds. And, when I am determined, I am very consistent and thorough. At least, that is how I am with my school work and sports. Hopefully, that all translates over to weight gaining.


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2006)

cacjr said:
			
		

> True, but I am determined to gain 20 pounds. And, when I am determined, I am very consistent and thorough at least, that is how I am with my school work and sports. Hopefully, that all translates over to weight gaining.


20lbs of pure muscle is impossible in 3 months without steroid use.


----------



## cacjr (Apr 24, 2006)

I guess will have to settle for 10 then and how I continue to gain during the football season.


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2006)

cacjr said:
			
		

> I guess will have to settle for 10 then and how I continue to gain during the football season.


what is your height and weight right now?


----------



## cacjr (Apr 24, 2006)

I plan on starting my regimen in May and finishing in Sept. That's 5 months so maybe 20 pounds is possible.

My current height is 5'10. My current weight is 156.


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2006)

cacjr said:
			
		

> I plan on starting my regimen in May and finishing in Sept. That's 5 months so maybe 20 pounds is possible.
> 
> My current height is 5'10. My current weight is 156.


In  high school you are more than big enough, you can put on some muscle but your position is 90% speed and skill. Post your workout in the training section.


----------



## cacjr (Apr 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> In  high school you are more than big enough, you can put on some muscle but your position is 90% speed and skill. Post your workout in the training section.



I am actually quite small compared to other wide receivers in my school's league. The average is 6'2, 180. Therefore, because of my height and quickness, I get to run all the short routes which means I get my ass kicked every play by 5'11, 190 pound (or 210 lb) LBs. 

I'm not saying I want to be 190 or 200, 170/175 would be great. I just want to gain some weight so I can tryout for the RB/WR position my team utilizes. Plus, I'd love to add some mass to my momentum so that I can blast through the hole every play.


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2006)

cacjr said:
			
		

> I am actually quite small compared to other wide receivers in my school's league. The average is 6'2, 180. Therefore, because of my height and quickness, I get to run all the short routes which means I get my ass kicked every play by 5'11, 190 pound (or 210 lb) LBs.
> 
> I'm not saying I want to be 190 or 200, 170/175 would be great. I just want to gain some weight so I can tryout for the RB/WR position my team utilizes. Plus, I'd love to add some mass to my momentum so that I can blast through the hole every play.


Barry Sanders was 5'8'' 200lbs and the best NFL RB of all time, so at 5'10 and 165+ ( hopefully) you have no excuses in high school


----------



## cacjr (Apr 24, 2006)

Funny you should say that because besides Chad Johnson, Barry Sanders is the only other NFL football player I wish to emulate in style and such.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 25, 2006)

cacjr said:
			
		

> I guess will have to settle for 10 then and how I continue to gain during the football season.



Sensible. 

Welcome to IM, cacjr.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2006)

cacjr welcome to IM!


----------

